# HELP- FE1 Nightmare



## headwrecked (15 Aug 2006)

Does anyone have any hints as to the main topics they think i need to cover for the  FE1 exams in OCT for the subjects Tort, Property, Equity and Contract..
Im only starting to study now and the workload is making me panic... HELP


----------



## Oilean Beag (15 Aug 2006)

My advice is get stuck into Tort straight away and try to get a good few topics done while your will is strong! Its a really long course, so the sooner you start the better. I used McMahon & Binchy, but had to skim at the end....

The key with these exams is to try to cover all aspects of each subject and not just those which would have been guaranteed questions in college exams. The level of detail required is not the same, so don't panic about not being to discuss cases at length. 

Look at the past papers & how the questions are phrased, bearing in mind you have to do 5 in three hours. I don't hink anyone can really predict these exams and what topics, but looking at the apapers can motivate you to get 'X' amount of the course doen til you recognise every question. 

The exams are tough, but if you put your head down now and try to stick at it, you will be ok. 

Best of luck


----------



## Rachs (15 Aug 2006)

I agree with the last poster, I found the contract course was short enough, but to be honest tort is a nightmare so try to get on to it as soon as you can.  What I did was to go through the past papers and make a list of the topics that came up in previous papers and concentrated on those.  In the past, topics like defamation came up a lot, but no garuntee this will always be the case, I could not even attempt the defamation question in the October sitting of last year (sorry not what you want to hear).  In equity the same things come up a lot so again look at the past papers.  I think the key to these exams is to keep practicing the questions so that you are used to the phrasing and what they are looking for.  Like the last poster said, its five questions in 3 hours so if you cite the cases and a few lines on each one you will be doing well.  I used the Quill book for Tort and he is also the examiner for the FE1's.  Best of luck (I was in your position last year) and try not to panic!!!


----------



## Darth Vader (15 Aug 2006)

Have you attempted these exams before? Are you studying full time or on a after-work / weekend basis?


----------



## headwrecked (15 Aug 2006)

Hey thanks to you all! 
I am working full time and can only dtudy a couple of hours after work..
Any advice on lightening the load


----------



## Ana (15 Aug 2006)

>>>>Rachs:"I used the Quill book for Tort and he is also the examiner for the FE1's." 

Quill is no longer the examiner for tort. there is a new examiner for the october sitting. besides which I would not recommend that text; MCM & B is THE text for tort, and its very easy to read.

basically for tort: cover areas such as ALL of negligence, causation, std + dty care, products liability, vicarious liability, defamation, nuisance and trespass...


----------



## headwrecked (15 Aug 2006)

Thanks Ana..
have you any tips on Property, Equity , Contract..?
or even whta angle to tackle them at


----------



## Ana (15 Aug 2006)

the good thing about property is that she never mixes topics, so you can study them as fairly stand alone. on a good day you should get 3 def q's from succession/family home/estates. additionally do: easements, landlord tenant, registered land, settlements and maybe a couple of notes 

just have a look at the old reliable for equity and contract fairly short courses shouldnt pose any real problems!


----------



## miak (15 Aug 2006)

Hi,

I sat Tort in April and managed to get the tips from a friend in Griffith and I found them really good! I think the examiner reports for Tort are also a must as what the examiner asks in the question and what he is actually looking for are often different things! I used the Quill book as well but I didn't really like it! Agree with the other poster that McM & B is better. For Equity I made out a chart of all topics on past papers, this is a must! There is a clear pattern of repeat topics! I think the most important thing is not to panic, you still have enough time regardless of how much work you have put in up to now. In my experience the real work only starts now. You can spend months reading topics but it's only the aggressive learning towards the end that counts! Best of luck with them!


----------



## headwrecked (15 Aug 2006)

thanks a mil. appreciate all the help and advice


----------



## ajapale (16 Aug 2006)

Please keep FE1 discussions in the .

Thread Locked.
aj


----------



## CCOVICH (22 Aug 2006)

There is now an FE1 discussion group on Google.


----------

